# Permanent Residency Verification



## November05 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi All,

For those who applied and got permanent residency through VFS, did you recieve the PR certificate together with the verification letter? I got mine (PR certificate) earlier this month(Nov) but not the letter-which I didn't even know existed until i went to Akasia for ID application. Upon submitting my application the officer asked me for the 'other copy' of the PR certificate, and told him that's all I got from vfs. I did submit my application together with a certified copy of the PR certificate. The next day i received the sms for acknowledgement of receipt of my application-does this imply the application has already passed the PR verification or it will hit a snag for the missing verification letter?


----------



## HighlyFavoured (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey

It will still go through verification. I think it depends how luck you are, mine took less than a month for verification to be completed and overally 3 months for the ID to be issued from time of application. 





November05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For those who applied and got permanent residency through VFS, did you recieve the PR certificate together with the verification letter? I got mine (PR certificate) earlier this month(Nov) but not the letter-which I didn't even know existed until i went to Akasia for ID application. Upon submitting my application the officer asked me for the 'other copy' of the PR certificate, and told him that's all I got from vfs. I did submit my application together with a certified copy of the PR certificate. The next day i received the sms for acknowledgement of receipt of my application-does this imply the application has already passed the PR verification or it will hit a snag for the missing verification letter?


----------



## November05 (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucky you, as for mine still on the way from Akasia to Pretoria central since the 10th of November! (maybe its traveling by donkey)
But did you get the verification letter together with your certificate from VFS?


----------



## Tony1986 (Oct 23, 2015)

When my PR certificate came, there was also a verified copy that accompanied it that I used to apply for ID



November05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For those who applied and got permanent residency through VFS, did you recieve the PR certificate together with the verification letter? I got mine (PR certificate) earlier this month(Nov) but not the letter-which I didn't even know existed until i went to Akasia for ID application. Upon submitting my application the officer asked me for the 'other copy' of the PR certificate, and told him that's all I got from vfs. I did submit my application together with a certified copy of the PR certificate. The next day i received the sms for acknowledgement of receipt of my application-does this imply the application has already passed the PR verification or it will hit a snag for the missing verification letter?


----------



## November05 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just hoping lack of this verified copy is not going to add more extra months to the normal turn around time, i only new about it on submitting the ID application, otherwise I could have asked for its whereabouts at the vfs office on collection


----------



## samesu (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a pr certificate but now got a new passport. Do I need to get this verification letter as my pr stamp is in my old passport?


----------

